# AAT Accountancy qualification



## paulypreston (Mar 18, 2012)

Hi everyone

I'm looking at the idea of moving over to New Zealand. 

I have the Association of Accounting Technicians (AAT) qualification and was wondering if it a recognised qualification in NZ and whether my job is in demand and/or on any shortage lists.

Thanks 

Paul


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

paulypreston said:


> Hi everyone I'm looking at the idea of moving over to New Zealand. I have the Association of Accounting Technicians (AAT) qualification and was wondering if it a recognised qualification in NZ and whether my job is in demand and/or on any shortage lists. Thanks Paul


Hi,

Accountant is currently on the Immediate Skill Shortage List (ISSL), however only in a chartered capacity :-

http://www.immigration.govt.nz/NR/rdonlyres/89185A40-27D3-41F4-84BE-30129920411D/0/ISSLMar2014.pdf

Can't see the qualification being mentioned on any of the exemption tables so my guess is you would have to have it assessed.


----------

